# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day its Gedz in Radelaide

## Gedz

Hi Everyone, I'm Gedz. 
My wife and I recently sold our first home by the coast, too small for the growing family, and moved ourselves to the beautiful Adelaide Hills where we bought the worst house in the best street with the idea of doing it up 
 In my last home, I steamed off wallpaper, welded the shed back up, drove bobcats (sooo much fun), renovated our bathroom, sanded my floors (NEVER AGAIN), replaced gutters, Painted throughtout and have become somewhat decent at cutting in by hand (those little tools that slide along the cornice are not worth the money, you just need patientce.  
All these odd jobs i did myself came out ok, enough to sell the place for a nice profit, but like anyone else, could always use good help and advice. 
The place that we have bought, is well and truly the house that jack never finished. I have began to look at all the odd jobs and wandered where the hell to start.  
On a seperate note, I'm a complete Bike nut. Don't hate me for it. I don't wear lycra unless it cant be helped.  
Regards 
Gedz.

----------


## old1955

Welcome to the forum Gedz.

----------

